# Wonderfest ramblings



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

We're in our hotel halfway from home and I thought I'd jump online and mention a few things from WF...
As always, it was great seeing folks from the boards, both old and new. The contest room had some great pieces. I was told there were fewer entries than last year, but it certainly didn't decrease the quality. As you walked into the room Mark's fantastic full-size Frankenstein bust greeted you. My personal favorite was a super clean beautifully sculpted "Thing From Another World". 
Attended an interesting and informative talk by Joe DeVito, who created and illustrated the book "Kong, King of Skull Island". also saw the presentation on Kong. Bob Burns is...well, Bob Burns! What a generous funny and truly likable person, fandom is so fortunate to have him and his wife Kathy, who will be celebrating 50 years of marriage this year! Their presentation about going to New Zealand to visit Peter Jackson was a highlight of the Sunday Night dinner. Shared a table with Dave M, Dr. G, Steve Iverson, Chris Doll, Ziz, Jim James and a few others - a very nice time, good food and comraderie. Plus, I won a door prize (The Dinosaur Filmography by Mark Berry), and while I was having it signed, who wins the next prize but Dr. G!!!
We (my wife and I) actually got to Churchill downs for the last few races Saturday evening, very cool to dine and lose money where the Derby is run!
Saturday night movie (The Tingler) was lotsa fun with Dr. Gangriene and Nurse Moan-Eeeka! and the band whose name is escaping me at the moment...
My personal favorite? Bob Burns brought the actual armatures of the original King Kong and Might Joe Young. I thought it was great just to see them, but we were given the opportunity to hold, manipulate and experience Kong first hand. In my wildest dreams i never imagined having Kong in my arms. That photograph is being enlarged and put in the office.
The dealers room? Everything you imagine and more.
Again, it was greeting old and making new friends in the hobby that is the highlight of Wonderfest. Thanks to Dave H and everyone with WF for making it the premier event that it is. Can't wait 'til next year!

Chris


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris,

You captured it all quite well in your summary! It was a kind of reunion of sorts this year with the return of yourself, Mark and Hooty to the fold. I loved just rambling through the various venues at the hotel and running into old friends and striking up truly genuine conversations. I also met a few new people in such unlikely places as the long line waiting to get into the dealers room on Saturday morning. Our hobby has a great, friendly and supportive network which we cherish and celebrate at this yearly event.

I hope everyone made it back safely and I look forward to seeing everyone again in 2007...

G.

P.S. I think we need to go out and buy some lottery tickets after winning those door prizes at the banquet last night!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*What Wife?*



ChrisW said:


> We (my wife and I) actually got to Churchill downs for the last few races Saturday evening, very cool to dine and lose money where the Derby is run! Chris


Are you still on that fantasy, CeeDub? All I heard the whole weekend was "Janice is here" and "Janice was there" but *I *never got to meet her. I still can't be sure that her alleged presence at the show wasn't entirely spurious. Now, Roy Kirchoff actually produced *his *wife - and in the Dealer's Room, yet (pretty gutsy, Roy!  ).

I probably won't be at WonderFest for the next year or two as Mrs. McG and I are planning to move into a new house. But the next time we do get to WF, it would be nice to be able to meet a _bona fide _spouse! And mind you, this is coming from the man who shook hands with the man who once sat on Boris Karloff's lap.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got a rock.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ Rock on, dude!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been hearing for decades what wonderfully nice, generous & friendly people Bob & Kathy Burns are, now I know why. 

They are truly a remarkable couple!


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark, I ran into Janice about 19 times over the weekend, so I can vouch for her actual physical presence  ! She was pretty cool with the whole thing, but I'll bet she hasn't seen that many geeks in one place in a long time!


G.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

We got back yesterday afternoon safe and sound. Just now finishing up unpacking everything. 

The haul was alittle lighter this year: 

KillerKits: 
BIG Bat Bust 1/3 or 1/2 scale







, one FRICKIN' HUGE bust and the ONLY one at the show.








AWest bust, on the list for a LONG time 
Gotham by Gaslight, on the list for a LONG time 
Comic Joker bust, on the list for a LONG time 
Comic 2-Face bust, on the list for a LONG time 
The Big Batman 1/4 scale full figure standing the Arkam stone. Just AMAZING! 
Amy from Fright Night bust 
Ingrid Pitt 1/5 scale figure YES! 
Dave gave me some GREAT deals and we will be working together in the near future.









Picked up some old 5" plastic generic figures of Dracula, Wolfman, and Frankenstien. Didn't know the dealer.









Met Yvonne Craig Batgirl herself! She's just a sweetheart to be around. I did some trading with her and got my custom brass repo of her bat logo autographed.







This will go into my personal display till the end of time. Also worked out alittle deal with her. 

Hooked up with CultTVMan and did my trading. Steve's a pretty good guy and you'll have more of my decals soon. 

Worked with Dr. Gangreene again and he has sold out of his custom megos that I make for him. Another order placed. 

Delivered my build-up of IRONMAN to John Diaz at Resin Realities. I do believe he was pleased. Thank you John for letting me work with you. Hung out Friday night for awhile with John, Shane(thanks for the pic bro), MVT, The Dane, Saul and 2 others that I can't remember your names right now.







A special thanks to Saul for his kind words about my IRONMAN build. Thank you once again, it just doesn't get any better than that. 

Delivered my build-up of The Angry Red Spider to Paul at Ultratumba Productions for his table display. Thanks for the kind words Paul. I'm glad you liked and I hope it helped your sales. And thanks for the trade! 

Got to meet with John Goodwin. He was so nice to my little girl. She is autistic and has the problems that go along with it. But she is a HUGE CSI fan and John really made over her. This was a very special time for her that I know she will always remember. John is a true gentlemen. 

Now the bad: 

The hotel was a problem from the start. I have stated this awhile back. I had to call 4 different times, talk to 4 different people on 4 DIFFERENT DAYS to get our room. I called to verifi our room 2 weeks ago and sure enough it was wrong. I called the Hampton next door, got the room I wanted, better service, better room, just all around higher quaility. One more thing; cheaper price too. We've been staying at the Executive for 10 years in a row. On this our 11th WF we stayed at The Hampton. We will be staying at the Hampton from now on. 

As for WF being alittle different this year: Yeah several dealers were not there this year. I know some were spooked by another show getting raided by the FBI for unlicenced products/bootlegs. I don't know if this applies to all the dealers that weren't there, but it does make you wonder. Also several have mentioned how slow the show was and dealer sales were about half. Well that has EVERYTHING to do with the holiday weekend. Also Chiller is this weekend. That makes it hard for the money to be spread around. 2 big shows in 2 weeks. I really thing the WF people and Chiller people need to try to work together. I know that's easier said than done. But it's better to have friends working together than enemies working against you. 

Also WF IMHO is not going anywhere. I have seen it grow to the powerhouse it is today. It's THE model show and has some of Chiller elements. That makes it perfect. 

The show was a blast and I can't wait till next year. BTW: it's on Memorial weekend again. 

Bob


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Bob,


WF was on Memorial Day weekend last year too, but it was a lot livelier. I wasn't aware of the FBI licensing bust, but maybe this and Chiller toned things down a bit. I know some of the dealers who weren't there had personal reasons for not attending and plan on returning next year.

Dr. G.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I learned a lot and had a lot of fun. It was great meeting people in person that I only "know" through these boards.

José


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DoctorG said:


> Mark, I ran into Janice about 19 times over the weekend, so I can vouch for her actual physical presence  ! She was pretty cool with the whole thing, but I'll bet she hasn't seen that many geeks in one place in a long time! G.


Well, okay George - if you say so. But since I never got to see her, it could be said that she was a geek short...


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Indeed!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Mark, the truth can be told - do you know how hard it is to avoid you all week-end? We'd see you coming so we'd duck into some poor shmuck's hotel room. Try to have a bite to eat, you'd come strolling in and we'd dive under a table. The dealer's room? forget it! That bust of Sally Field as the Flying Nun at Diceman's table? It was Janice with a program on her head. Then there was the contest room...we thought you'd never stop pimping up your entries!!! I snuck her in as a werewolf in a Star Trek costume just so she could see the darn thing! Tough? Boyo, i'll tell you it was tough!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> I learned a lot and had a lot of fun. It was great meeting people in person that I only "know" through these boards.
> 
> José



And great meeting you as well! I'll be curious to see what you do with all the stuff from the grab table, and can't wait to see that BIG Basestar built up!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Then there was the contest room...I snuck her in as a werewolf in a Star Trek costume just so she could see the darn thing!


At the risk of offending somebody on the board - and I really, _really _hope I'm not - I would rather believe that my inabilty to meet Janice was indeed the result of a series of coincidences (or even the work of a loving husband), rather than think that you'd have put her in an outfit like that!

I'll just have to possess myself in paitience until the day I finally get to meet her...you're bound to slip sooner or later.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

El Gato, even though it was brief, it was great to meet you! I hope you can make it next year so you'll have a chance to meet Fluke. We should be able to get him there next time.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

DoctorG said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> 
> WF was on Memorial Day weekend last year too, but it was a lot livelier. I wasn't aware of the FBI licensing bust, but maybe this and Chiller toned things down a bit. I know some of the dealers who weren't there had personal reasons for not attending and plan on returning next year.
> ...


This true Dr. G. Also several of the guest had to cancel. And I know lots of the attendees went out to see X-MEN 3 Sat. night instead of going to Dr. Gangreenes show. It was about half full. They missed out. As for the FBI issue, I heard this from several dealers. It just makes good sense to lay low some of the time and not push your luck. I don't know the show records, but Saturday morning was crowded as Hell, as usual. Sunday was mild, as usual. Either way we had a GREAT time and will be there next year.

Bob


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Right on Mark. Then you may get the inside scoop on what CeeDub is REALLY like behind that facade ??


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> At the risk of offending somebody on the board - and I really, _really _hope I'm not - I would rather believe that my inabilty to meet Janice was indeed the result of a series of coincidences (or even the work of a loving husband), rather than think that you'd have put her in an outfit like that!
> 
> I'll just have to possess myself in paitience until the day I finally get to meet her...you're bound to slip sooner or later.


Mark,

Janice does exist. Chris was touring her through the dining room on Friday evening introducing her to everyone. He cruised right by my table without a word. Maybe he just doesn't want to introduce her to certain people.

Jim


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey! Mark isn't coming next year, so Janice can attend and move about the convention freely with no fear or reservations  (or costumes for that matter!)!


G.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

*missed again*

I can't believe I had to miss another Wonderfest! It's not as close for me as it used to be, but, it's still worth the trip. The funnest part about going to Wonderfest is seeing people I know there as well as all the figure modeller hobby paraphenelia.

Best Wishes,
Roland


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Arronax said:


> Mark,
> Maybe he just doesn't want to introduce her to certain people.


Perhaps he doesn't wish to expose her to the sexual dynamism that *is* Jim James.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

What I HATE is that there is nothing like Wonderfest or Chiller in the south.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't know so many people from this board would be there. I didn't get to meet most of the folks that have posted in this thread 

Oh well, there's always next year, I guess.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a real shame that people snuck out on Saturday night to see the new X-MEN movie, when they could have been treated to Bob Burns getting a "Tingler" removed and John Goodwin playing the notorious Princent Vice. You can see this movie at any time, but Bob Burns is a real treasure to the hobby and is certainly not getting any younger.


Dr. G.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

First of all, she does exist.
My daughter and I had the pleasure of meeting and talking with her on Friday night (or was it saturday? the whole weekend is such a blur)

As for being a slow weekend?
Where did you hear that.
Almost every dealer I talked to had good sales. Some more than double what they did last year.
Only a couple I talked to said there sales were down. And they attributed most of that to no new product, and doing a lot more online sales.

As for dealers that didn't come.
Janus is in the middle of changing ownership, so that is why they weren't there.
I hear Sassy is busy concentrating on their ebay sales and probably won't be doing shows anymore.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Right on Mark. Then you may get the inside scoop on what CeeDub is REALLY like behind that facade ??


I think you meant *Mrs. *CeeDub's werewolf/trekkie getup, Dabs. I'm convinced that we've all seen *Mr. *CeeDub's real appearance, if only because *nobody* would put on a facade like that...!  



Arronax said:


> ...Chris was touring her through the dining room on Friday evening...He cruised right by my table...Maybe he just doesn't want to introduce her to certain people.


I hear ya, Jim. I guess it's no secret that you have to be tough-skinned if you want to attend WonderFest. Or if you want to build Our Kind Of Models and still be accepted in "normal" society... :freak: 



DoctorG said:


> ...Mark isn't coming next year, so Janice can attend and move about the convention freely with no fear or reservations...


I beg to disagree, my dear Doctor...there's _*no way*_ that the hotel will let Mrs. White stay for the convention with no reservations. So there.  



TAY666 said:


> First of all, she does exist.
> My daughter and I had the pleasure of meeting and talking with her on Friday night...


All right already - I concede the existance of Mrs. White! Or at least, of a woman whom Chris White was _introducing _as his wife. Sorry, I'm a Sherlock Holmes fan and I'm liable to look for alternate theories to cover the facts.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi There, This is Mrs. White, you probably missed me as I was in the Kitchen with the candlestick!!, but seriously Mark, I do exist. It was my first time at Wonderfest and I truly enjoyed myself (except for the times I was hiding under the tables, it sure gets stuffy under there). Sorry I did not get a chance to meet you, but by the way,how do I know YOU exist??!!??-

Janice


Chris here - on the way drive home Janice told me how much she enjoyed Wonderfest, and also how she better understood and appreciated my interest in models, monsters and such. Maybe we'll get to see you next year, buddy!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I seen her!I shore did!And she even shook my hand!So I detest to the fact that she was there and she and Chris spent A Day at the Races and Chris lost lots of cash and got snockered at the track and they rode around afterward through the seedy parts of town where the liqour stores and strip clubs was and he wouldn't even give me directions to um.At least this is the story I heard.:devil:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> And great meeting you as well! I'll be curious to see what you do with all the stuff from the grab table, and can't wait to see that BIG Basestar built up!


 Well, a significant portion of the grab table stuff will end up on my orginal BSG. :lol: As far as the big Basestar goes... well, it depends on how fast I can get this frakkin' report done. :freak: It's in worse shape than I thought. I'd fire the jerk who wrote it, but she (my predecessor) is gone... :lol:



qtan said:


> El Gato, even though it was brief, it was great to meet you! I hope you can make it next year so you'll have a chance to meet Fluke. We should be able to get him there next time.


 Yeah, same thing here, qtan! The plan is for me is to return, but you never know what happens between now and next year.

José


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Janice said:


> ...by the way,how do I know YOU exist??!!??- Janice!


What cheek...that one would expect only from such a woman as could retain her sanity - er - as could find it in her heart to marry our dear CeeDub. So - hello yourself, Mrs. W.! As for my existance...Chris will vouch - grudgingly - for that, if only because he knows I'll "buy" him a beer the next time we hook up in the Lizard Lounge.[/QUOTE]



ChrisW said:


> ...on the way...home Janice told me how...she better understood and appreciated my interest in models, monsters and such.


 Into each life a little rain must fall  . Actually, I had a great time meeting and renewing acquaintances with our fellow PLBBers as always, with the single exception of my having missed the missus. Next year's Wonderfest may very well be given over to The Move for me; but whenever I get back, I will surely have Mrs. McG along.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

ChrisW said:


> OK Mark, the truth can be told - do you know how hard it is to avoid you all week-end? We'd see you coming so we'd duck into some poor shmuck's hotel room. Try to have a bite to eat, you'd come strolling in and we'd dive under a table. The dealer's room? forget it! That bust of Sally Field as the Flying Nun at Diceman's table? It was Janice with a program on her head. Then there was the contest room...we thought you'd never stop pimping up your entries!!! I snuck her in as a werewolf in a Star Trek costume just so she could see the darn thing! Tough? Boyo, i'll tell you it was tough!


Every time I read this I imagine Mark dressed up as Huggy Bear from Starsky and Hutch!! 

Dr. G.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DoctorG said:


> Every time I read this I imagine Mark dressed up as Huggy Bear from Starsky and Hutch!! Dr. G.


Truth is stranger than fiction, Doc: in the early 1980's, I worked in the Visual Merchandizing Department in our local J. C. Penney store. I got hired in shortly after Halloween, which meant the department was in a franzy to prepare for Christmas. This was the year that the "Teddy Ruxpin" doll was introduced, and part of the introduction was that somebody had to don a T. R. suit and parade around the store in the thing on a Sunday afternoon.

The suit was heavy, hot, uncomfortable, and smelled as though it had never once been cleaned - a reasonable supposition, given that there was no washing machine or dry cleaning facility that I know of that could have handled that plush behemoth. And who had to wear it on that Sunday in December? Why the lowest senority employee in the Vis. Merch. Dept. of course: yours truly.

The only good thing I remember about the experience was being able to work the floor in a tee shirt and shorts that day. Oh, and the terror that the suit spread among the kiddies...


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, now I'm imagining Mark in the Teddy Ruxpin costume wearing a purple, plush coat and a pink velour hat. Just add a walking stick with a jewel on top and you have the complete image! LOL!!


G.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Dear Doc,

Gnaarrrr...!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Finally got my pics up!
http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2006/wf06.htm


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Finally got my pics up!
> http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2006/wf06.htm


Great shots, Tay! Looks like the pizza/new kit/bed was a nice decompressing time. Always nice to fondle the resin at night. (oh, that didn't sound right.)

I saw the pic of the Calvin & Hobbes model. What was the scene? I can see a baseball bat, but not their expressions.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

My picture is a bit washed out from the camera flash, and not on a great angle.

This pic shows things better.








The rest of the face, is up to the painter.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Great shot! Thanks!



Ahhh, for I wish I had $60 to blow. :drunk:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

That's not my shot.
That is Scotts, from the thread where he was working on it.
He is hoping to have some painted up display pieces soon to promote the kits with.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

It sounds like a great time was had by all! Sorry I missed it and the opportunity to meet Janice! As for the trip to Charlotte for the Coca Cola 600..."Mr. Potential" never made it out of the garage here in SB. Just before the big road trip south, the Pit Official (that would be me) scratched him from the line up (for reasons that cannot be shared on a family BB) faster than Jr's crew can pit the old #8. So, a Bush driver was called in for the trip and everything went well for the remainder of the weekend.

I do have to say that after the experience I have a whole new respect for the sport. And a special tip of the hat to those drivers who maintain composure enough to not cause huge pile ups while slamming into a wall at 180 mph. Impressive. Also, what I found most fascinating was that I did not hear one cuss word in that crowd, did not see anyone who was out of control drunk and everyone was as nice as could be. For a crowd of 200,000 that says a lot. The Southern Hospitality was evident. In my old job for PM, we had to go to the Indy 500 quite a bit and I'm sorry to say, I can't say the same for the crowds there.


Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Lisa I'am glad you had a good time at the Coke 600.Glad you made it there and back safely.You were missed at WF.Now for the lecture. Does this experence that you had with "Mr. P" show you something?From now on you must go where you are loved and cherished by all,where you are surrounded by all of your loyal subjects,where you hear at least a dozen times "Where's my hug".Please don't forsake us again to the whims of some "stranger".Return to the fold and never leave us again.We all love you! Can I get an Amen.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Amen, brother Harry.

Missed you greatly, Lisa. Hope that next year has Wonderfest written all over your schedule.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, Harry...I learned my lesson. sniff. Never again. Now imagine that scene in Gone With The Wind where Scarlet is silhouetted against the sunset, raggedy dress, dirty and clutching a piece of Tara as she shakes her fist against the world...only insert me in some cute capris, matching top, kicky sandals and clutching my Booperella resin model (that is yet to be finished 6 years after Dice gifted it to me at WF) in my fist as I mightly vow...."With God as my witness...I'll never forsake Wonderfest again!!!)

Am I forgiven? 

Da Queen


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

_WAIT!! _ I think I saw that movie! "Gone with the Resin", right?


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

You know, if Lisa were there last week, it would have been a perfect weekend. If we can get her, CDub and Janice, Hooty and others back in 2007, we'll have a simply wonderful time. I can envision all of us sitting together at the Doc Gangrene movie and doing a MST3K commentary all night!


Dr. G.

(already looking forward to WF 2007; can you tell?!)


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's plan to all meet in Louisville next year!
I certainly intend to be there - we're planning a new Lunatic Fringe kit for introduction at Wonderfest next year!

Dave


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> Let's plan to all meet in Louisville next year!
> I certainly intend to be there - we're planning a new Lunatic Fringe kit for introduction at Wonderfest next year!
> 
> Dave


If it's a gay Hulk, I'm not attending...
_Not that there's anything wrong with that..._


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Yes Queenie,You are forgiven."So let it be written,so let it be done".


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Let's plan to all meet in Louisville next year!


Frack, I'll be there, too! Come heck or high water! :thumbsup:


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave,


Great idea! Gay Hulk or not, I look forward to seeing what Lunatic Fringe comes up with next! God willing, let's all try and make it a BIG party again next year in Louisville!

G.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

RATS!!! The way things are shaping up as of now, my Wonderfest visits are gonna have a perfect numerical relationship to the _Star Trek _flicks. That is, just as the odd numbered _ST _movies were lacking that certain something, WonderFests 2005 and 2007 will also be remembered for missing a certain something - *ME*!

Pretty hard to take, coming so soon after the Dremel Salute... :freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, if that's the case, I just hope you heal by then at the very least!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll be there. Promise! Look out Saturday Night Flicks!

Gay Hulk?! Small potatoes to what I heard on the news this morning....DC Comics is launching Gay Batwoman!!! I betcha Jimmy Flinstone jumps all over that one for 2007!!!  

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> I'll be there. Promise! Look out Saturday Night Flicks!
> 
> Gay Hulk?! Small potatoes to what I heard on the news this morning....DC Comics is launching Gay Batwoman!!! I betcha Jimmy Flinstone jumps all over that one for 2007!!!
> 
> ...


Lisa - you need to get with the program, sweetie. Dave M and Scott Johnson premiered their first model kit at Wonderfest - a catchy l'il number featuring above mentioned Batwoman and her kitty-licious friend, the Catwoman...

Here's the thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=145185&page=1&pp=15


----------



## wolfman42 (May 22, 2003)

I,ll be there boosting the bar profits again god knows how much i spent on beer and bacardi last weekend but I know my bank manager aint as happy with me as the bar manager at the exec west was oops

wolfie


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

wolfman42 said:


> I,ll be there boosting the bar profits again god knows how much i spent on beer and bacardi last weekend but I know my bank manager aint as happy with me as the bar manager at the exec west was oops


Did you try that local stout they had on tap? Interesting.

Jim


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

...and that two figure kit from Lunatic Fringe was selling for under $100, I believe? You can't beat that price for all that resin and great sculpting!

Lisa, you have a reserved seat at BOTH the Friday and Saturday night flicks next year (assuming WF runs the same itinerary as last year).

Doc G.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Lisa - you need to get with the program, sweetie. Dave M and Scott Johnson premiered their first model kit at Wonderfest - a catchy l'il number featuring above mentioned Batwoman and her kitty-licious friend, the Catwoman...
> 
> Here's the thread...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=145185&page=1&pp=15


Sorry Chris, but the Belles of Gotham shows Bat_Girl_ and Catwoman. Adding BatWoman would make it quite the interesting menage-a-trois, IMHO. :devil:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

See! That's what I get for working so hard and not being able to play on the BB as much as in the old days. How did I miss that one?! Lordy be! Well, I promptly got a whack on my backside from the modeling industry's newest tycoon and CEO, Dave M, who graciously gave me the skinny. I guess we're going to have to hook up for a few cold ones so I can get all the details.

Hey, Dave....are you looking for a good Customer Service person yet???  

Hugs and Love,
Lisa, who has only 2 words of advice for the new company...Big Frankie!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> I promptly got a whack on my backside from the modeling industry's newest tycoon and CEO, Dave M, who graciously gave me the skinny. Hey, Dave....are you looking for a good Customer Service person yet???
> 
> Hugs and Love,
> Lisa, who has only 2 words of advice for the new company...Big Frankie!!!


huh? Did I miss an announcement or somthin'?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> ...I promptly got a whack on my backside from the modeling industry's newest tycoon and CEO, Dave M...


I just got a great idea for kit #2 from Lunatic Fringe. I'd elucidate, but I can take only so many whacks from Our Queen in a single month...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Oh, I say go for it! I mean, _really_, the nerves *must *be dead by now, especially after the last Dremel Salute.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Oh, I say go for it! I mean, _really_, the nerves *must *be dead by now, especially after the last Dremel Salute.


If only, O Prince, if only. And you of all people must surely be aware of Her Majesty's reourcefulness when it comes to inflicting pain.

I still recall the Dremel Salute of July '01, when the paint-stirring attachment on the 'Gouger acted like a helicopter rotor and carried me over the clubhouse roof. Given that she was up there working on her tan, ahem - _all over, _her reaction was understandable, albeit a bit extreme. It's the memory of that incident that makes me aware of just how resilient one's sensory system can be and why I need to take care that I don't subject mine to your Mum's ire.

So I'll just keep my idea for a kit that features our redoubtable Queen of Styrene safe inside my battered skull for posterior - I mean, _posterity._


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Chicken !!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> And you of all people must surely be aware of Her Majesty's reourcefulness when it comes to inflicting pain. I still recall the Dremel Salute of July '01, when the paint-stirring attachment on the 'Gouger acted like a helicopter rotor and carried me over the clubhouse roof.



Yeeesss...... yes. Yes, I think I recall it now. It's somewhat a hazy memory, considering I was trampled by not only Yama, but also the Rat, in their attempt to scamper under the couch. (Amazing just how much room is under there!)



Mark McGovern said:


> So I'll just keep my idea for a kit that features our redoubtable Queen of Styrene safe inside my battered skull for posterior - I mean, _posterity. _


So that kit idea has..... come to an end? <rimshot!>


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

'Fraid so, O Prince. To even begin the project would involve getting licensing from Our Queen, Dave Metzner, and the manufacturer of the behind-whacker (Fli-Back paddles? Louisville Slugger?). Plus, they did away with the black curtain at WonderFest...


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I remember that day!!! Yes, it was quite a sight, Mark! You flying high, clinging to the Mangogauger for dear life....almost made me forget to grab my top! I seem to remember Gwen being up there with me that day....ah...those were the days, weren't they?!

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Was that before or after the incident with the Opera House replica chandelier? After, I think. Just trying to remember if we boarded up the hole in the roof.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Just trying to remember if we boarded up the hole in the roof.



THAT'S WHY I KEEP GETTING WET WHEN IT RAINS! SHEESH!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Sooo.... no?

Okay, who's job was that? :freak: 


I wondered why the shag rug was squishy all the time. :drunk:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> ...I wondered why the shag rug was squishy all the time. :drunk:


Sometimes it's not the rug - it's yama laying shirtless on his tummy, playing dead so as to avoid the Dremel Salute. You can tell by looking close at that bare spot at the end...if it's horse shoe shaped, it's not the rug. :dude:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> You can tell by looking close at that bare spot at the end...if it's horse shoe shaped, it's not the rug. :dude:


Ahhh... fetal position! Of course! <smacks forhead> I don't know why I didn't see it before!


----------

